# Amazon January Sale - Ends Feb 1st



## Smashbox (26 Dec 2008)

Various discounts in this years Amazon Sale

Up to 60% off books
Up to 70% off DVDs
Up to 55% off Software
Up to 1/3 off electronics
Up to 55% off Health & Beauty
Up to 2/3 off Jewellery
Up to 68% off Tools/DIY
Up to 70% off TV Boxsets

www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## coleen (26 Dec 2008)

do you know if you buy jewellery do you have to pay customs. I saw a barcelet that i liked and no with the sterling exchange rate it seems good value. I am just wondering if I would have to pay customs. Thanks again


----------



## Smashbox (27 Dec 2008)

You don't pay customs unless it comes from outside the EU


----------



## rmelly (27 Dec 2008)

It's worth noting for those not familiar with amazon that they (and many of their merchants) won't ship many items from the categories listed above to Ireland - and not just because of the WEEE directive.

Having said that I just ordered The West Wing complete boxset and a few other DVD's with a gift certificate I got for Christmas.


----------

